# Missing from Haliburton, Ontario Canada: Five Belgians



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I saw this, it's heartbreaking. I'm from Ontario!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's that time of year when horses seem to devote their energies to breaking out. It's an old instinct to move from the high country to the low for the winter and we fence them off. It would take a pretty big outfit to move 5 tons of horses.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> It's that time of year when horses seem to devote their energies to breaking out. It's an old instinct to move from the high country to the low for the winter and we fence them off. It would take a pretty big outfit to move 5 tons of horses.


These horses did not break out, *the fence was cut and tire tracks were right up to the fence*. Somebody stole them and it was planned...who has room for 5 draft horses at one time if it was not preplanned.

One of my friends worries they were stolen to be sold for meat, because of their size, I sure hope not. I've been praying for their safe return.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

When did this happen ? Has this notice been posted on Facebook, at least it's worldwide. I'm in North Carolina and I'd happily pass it on but anytime I've tried to share anything with photos the photos are blocked because the recipient is not logged on to HF.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, just tried it to FB, hope you find these guys safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

It was on FB around this past Tues. and I believe the person who owns the horses is Susan Bambridge from Haliburton ON.

Edit: Oops, I now see her name and info on the flyer above.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hope she finds them. I have a feiend that traveled cross country searching for her familys stolen horses years ago, lots of miles, lots of months and lots of unreputable people along the way. Finally found some of them in Pennsylvania. Not knocking PA but it does seem that stolen horses end up there frequently. Hope she's posting it heavily in that area. Turns out my friends horses were stolen by someone they knew, ex boyfriend. Something else to think about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

saw this on FB and shared I have a forum member on there who will see it and a friend going to school in Ontario. SO hope they are found!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope the OPP have been notified and the US border. I was told there's a horse processing plant in Quebec. Horses have to be held somewhere for 30 days and there has to be a verifiable history on them now. Still, the plant needs to be notified. Another processor is in Alberta. Many go thro a big weekly auction in Claresholm as the arena was built for equine activities only. I would think one of the thieves is familiar with handling stallions.


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Some people are messed up. I hope whoever stole these poor horses is caught.
I'll share this with my online Canadian friends.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So unfortunate! They are all beautiful--I hope they find their way home soon ):


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm from Ontario and I've seen this on FB a few times already. I know a couple people who o to OLEX regularly to rescue horses, and one loves and ownes a number of Drafts. She just bought a few Belgiums literally yesterday (Tuesday) from OLEX. I don't know how many she bought though, as she said in a FB post that she saved 10 horses, and so far has only posted pics of 3 horses, 2 of them Belgiums. As best I can tell they are not the missing ones though.. I'll send this to them


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd even hazard a guess that the owners knew the thief, maybe not well but someone who was familiar with the farm layout, and knew what these horses would fetch either sold privately or at auction and was willing to take the risk. Someone or several with a fair amount of horse experience had to have been involved as horses don't always just walk onto a strange trailer. Who's halters were used? Someone obviously knew big horses require huge halters.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Perpetrators of all sorts are usually at least acquaintances (or closer) of the victim, so this wouldn't surprise me. Sucks):


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Insurance, perhaps? Wasn't another big horse stolen in the area?


----------



## TClayton (Nov 27, 2014)

RedHorseRidge said:


>


Go on Facebook to Need You Now Equine's page. There is a big horse on there that looks like it could be one of these in your picture. It ships to slaughter tomorrow! Please look now, it could be one of them.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Gahhh! They removed the pictures already! 



TClayton said:


> Go on Facebook to Need You Now Equine's page. There is a big horse on there that looks like it could be one of these in your picture. It ships to slaughter tomorrow! Please look now, it could be one of them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Gahhh! They removed the pictures already!


They got bail for him, so contact them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Nokotaheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Gahhh! They removed the pictures already!
> ...


I've already been in contact with them, talking about saving another horse who was originally supposed to ship a week ago. I know that if his picture is removed, he is sadly more than likely gone


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

An update - I checked her facebook page and as of Dec 5 she posted: 
"An update....finally....to every one who have been so kind and helpful in helping me locate my missing Belgian horses....As of this afternoon I now know where they are. They are safe and sound...I truly am so thankful to all of you for looking and asking about them!!!!! Many thanks...Susan."


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> An update - I checked her facebook page and as of Dec 5 she posted:
> "An update....finally....to every one who have been so kind and helpful in helping me locate my missing Belgian horses....As of this afternoon I now know where they are. They are safe and sound...I truly am so thankful to all of you for looking and asking about them!!!!! Many thanks...Susan."


Thank you for the update!


----------

